# Poll - Motorhome ownership



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Just wondering what the make up is of Motorhome facts and thought it would be interesting to get some idea.

peedee


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Well Peedee, that's two of us, 50/50 at the moment! :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Just because you set up a poll doesn't mean you have to vote! 

T'other one is me.

Dave


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Guess I will just have to keep wondering then!

peedee


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Could add another category for those who actually LIVE in them


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

*as Topic*

Hi All

We do between 50 to 110 days a year since 1996. now on 3rd wagon

What am/are I/we? Part timer I suppose .

Do not really fit the sections in the poll as set out.

Safe Trips to all.

Ken......with Wanderwagon3


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

*motorhome type*

don't fit into any categorie either  

don't class myself as a dreamer as i have had motorhomes in the past, prefer to be thought of as a planner :lol:

though john says it should be schemer :twisted:

sue


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Peedee's question is "How long?", not "What is your motorhoming 'status'?", so Ken ticks "Over 5 years". The shorthand 'status' is as meaningful as one's 'spanner status'.

Dave


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

*as forum*

oxford dictionary gives 'the position of affairs' as an alternative meaning for status. so my spanner status is - in need of a good clean and sort out cause they haven't been used much lately. :lol: for the record kept my last motorhome for 7 years,
sue


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

*Re: motorhome type*



suel said:


> don't fit into any categorie either
> 
> don't class myself as a dreamer as i have had motorhomes in the past, prefer to be thought of as a planner :lol:
> 
> ...


Sorry about that. In keeping with the spanner theme I should have called 
it "Wannabe" rather than "Dreamer". Unfortunately it appears you cannot edit a polls text or else I would change it.

peedee


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> Sorry about that. In keeping with the spanner theme I should have called
> it "Wannabe" rather than "Dreamer".


Done. :thumbleft:

pj


----------



## 90172 (May 1, 2005)

I actually polled the 3-5 but having just looked at my records it seems that we have now owned her 5 years and 1 day so I'm now over the five years  
and if things go right in the next few weeks I actually will be fulltiming  
I even won a tenner on the loottery  
What's gonna go wrong 8O :?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for altering the poll question PJ.
peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Thanks to those who have already voted, now what about the other 6259 members? A single click will do!

peedee


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Pete,

I voted, needed the practise for next month.

Don


----------



## 88769 (May 9, 2005)

Am I the only person who thought a Full Timer was someone living long-term in their motorhome?
I'm surprised to find I am one


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> Pete,
> 
> I voted, needed the practise for next month.
> 
> Don


Try this site then Don http://www.whoshouldyouvotefor.com/

Only 6246 to go now :lol:

peedee


----------



## 89052 (May 12, 2005)

Well i'm another wouldbe/wannabe/dreamer. 
One day my van will come...


----------

